# I Got My 26rls Today!



## crazyflwrgal (Jul 23, 2006)

I picked up my new 26rls today from the dealer and brought it home. It is great!







Walk through, delivery, and set up went great. I love my new Outback!

But there is a however...when we went to put the slide out it seemed to be jamming on one side. One side is snug against the wall and the other isn't. After some work, we got it so that if it rains, no water will get in. Talking to the dealer tomorrow to see what we can do to get it to work better. Any suggestions y'all?

Even with the trouble with the slide, I can't wait to get settled into it!







Thanks for everyone's help here on the forum for answering my questions!

Jen


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

How exciting







we almost bought that model, it's a Beauty!









Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Crazyflwrgal,

Oh, the memories you have to look forward to









It is under warranty, so the dealer will have to fix it. Were you still at the dealer's when you noticed the problem with the slide?

Please keep us posted,
Dawn


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jen, Congratulations, I think we all had that feeling when we got our outbacks. Actually, I think we all still have that feeling of wanting to take the Outback out. COGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26RLS
I'm sure someone with a side slide will be in to help you out

Don


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Jen;

The problem sounds like an adjustment problem. It can be corrected by bolts located on the end of the two slide rails. I would suggest that you take it to the dealer just in case and also watch them do the adjustment, that way after it is out of warranty you will know how its done.


----------



## crazyflwrgal (Jul 23, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Jen;
> 
> The problem sounds like an adjustment problem. It can be corrected by bolts located on the end of the two slide rails. I would suggest that you take it to the dealer just in case and also watch them do the adjustment, that way after it is out of warranty you will know how its done.


I talked to the dealer this afternoon and they said they had adjusted the stops.







They said it should be any easy fix...my stepfather is going to the dealer tomorrow to be shown how to fix it on a similar model and come down and let us know. The dealer is now 150 miles away and that trailer isn't moving anywhere for at least 3 months!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Gotcha!









Sounds like you've got it under control and glad to hear it's an easy fix

enjoy!!
Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

crazyflwrgal said:


> I picked up my new 26rls today from the dealer and brought it home. It is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Jen!
Did you double-check before sliding it out to make sure there was no post-manufacturing debris (small piece of wood, anything) behind the problem wall? Slide it back in and make sure. ANYTHING behind those slides will cause them to mess up (even electric brooms!) shy . 
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting the Outback home!

Your problem seems like something the dealer should quickly fix under warranty.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new 26RLS







. We picked up our 26RLS last week and absolutely love it. We had our first trip in it last weekend and it was flawless. Hope everything works out with the slide


----------

